# Vintage Jerry Springer



## chicken legs (Apr 27, 2013)

Ran across a video of Jerry interviewing a FA/SSBBW couple. The husband is ultra skinny while she is a super pear. I have a weakness for people who are pear shaped so I had to watch the video a couple of times to desensitize myself to appreciate the actual interview.

They touched on some interesting points: she was very dominate and he is very submissive; he is a feeder and she was feedee; both are still very attracted to each other and I think that was factor in the weight gain. 

I really related to the husband because I'm submissive too. So if the person doesn't say they don't want it or makes a fuss about getting it, then I'm going to give it to them. I also related to the wife because I'm pear shaped. I didn't really notice my weight gain because my face didn't really change much (her face looks the same as her wedding picture). I only notice when I try on clothes, run, or walk past mirrors..lol.

So what's my fellow Dimmers take on this...

My wife weighs 900 pounds


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 27, 2013)

First of all, based on what I watched, I would not call him an FA at all.


----------



## Tad (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't actually watched the clip, but having watched a double handful of Jerry Springer episodes (when we had pre-natal classes, it was on when we got home, and provided my wife the necessary antidote to all the sweetness and sincerity of the classes) I can pretty safely say that whatever was shown was very carefully planned, manipulated, and editted, and is unlikely to accurately reflect the people involved. 

Oh, and Chicken Legs, are you saying that your user name is not an accurate description of you? I admit that purely based on the name I've always assumed you have spindly legs, lol.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 3, 2013)

Tad said:


> Oh, and Chicken Legs, are you saying that your user name is not an accurate description of you? I admit that purely based on the name I've always assumed you have spindly legs, lol.



Same here!


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 22, 2013)

Tad said:


> I haven't actually watched the clip, but having watched a double handful of Jerry Springer episodes (when we had pre-natal classes, it was on when we got home, and provided my wife the necessary antidote to all the sweetness and sincerity of the classes) I can pretty safely say that whatever was shown was very carefully planned, manipulated, and editted, and is unlikely to accurately reflect the people involved.
> 
> Oh, and Chicken Legs, are you saying that your user name is not an accurate description of you? I admit that purely based on the name I've always assumed you have spindly legs, lol.



This was when Jerry still had a bit of a soul left, haha. 

When I first came on the board I was about 100 pounds less than I am now. So back then it was true. Now, not so much but I'm still super shy around juicy folks so the Chicken part still is a accurate description of my personality.

Anywho, I revisited the link the other day an got totally upset at all the lame comments. So I think we need to bomb it with positivity or just plain pervy goodness haha.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 23, 2013)

For me, the point is that even at the time this show was taped, talk shows were exploitative, and set the stage to make the topic a spectacle for those involved. It's a strategy that has increased ratings at the cost of individuals (some of who committed suicide after their TV exposure) as well as the goals of several movement (like size acceptance) who have been pigeonholed into fetish categories because of the portrayal of these people as such.

This pigeonholing has resulted in the mass stereotyping of fat people as lazy, smelly slobs who sit around the entire day watching tv, eating mass quantities of food, and guzzling down liters of soda, and while that may in fact be great for the fantasies of fetishists, it sucks for the people who work diligently towards having fat people treated like the rest of the world.


----------



## moonvine (Aug 27, 2013)

chicken legs said:


> Ran across a video of Jerry interviewing a FA/SSBBW couple. The husband is ultra skinny while she is a super pear. I have a weakness for people who are pear shaped so I had to watch the video a couple of times to desensitize myself to appreciate the actual interview.
> 
> They touched on some interesting points: she was very dominate and he is very submissive; he is a feeder and she was feedee; both are still very attracted to each other and I think that was factor in the weight gain.
> 
> ...



Well, having known several people who were on talk shows because they were fat, I can tell you that the shows were 100% fake (other than obviously the people were fat). For example, without identifying the people involved, I know a SSBBW who was on one of these shows who is happily married with a child. The show was about "opposites attracting" so they paired her up with a little person and said that person was her boyfriend when in fact they had only met a couple of hours previously. I only really trust Donahue and he hasn't been on in what, 2 decades?


----------

